# Favorite words



## The Id (Feb 18, 2009)

The fact that the Dimensions Library, both in the old Weight Room and here on the forums, is powered by a search engine emphasizes the fact that there are certain words that we like to see in a story. I imagine that this would be different for each reader, and that there are probably many that people use when searching the stories, but I thought I'd throw it out there for people to sound off about their favorites (get it? it's a pun  I know I'm horrible).

For example, the word *jiggle*, or variations there of, is one I always throw in the search engine when I'm trying to find a story, old or new, to read. Recently, I've thought that *hippo* is probably an underrated word. Not only does it bring to mind the image of a large animal, but there's something in the way it rolls off the tongue that just sounds delectable. On another level, it's got the word "hip" in it, and hips are a beautiful part of the female anatomy.

I've got many more, but I'll see what others have to say. I'll personally be interested to see what people throw out there, especially to see if there are words that I could be including in my stories that I'm not right now. I don't think this has been discussed before, but if it has, my bad.


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 19, 2009)

How odd. A few days ago I came to the same revelation about Hippo, and included it in the story I'm writing. 

I always like it when characters start getting characterized and referred to by a body part. So you might see a mean character call another one bubble butt, because she's got a rather large caboose. I don't know why, I guess it just condenses all the jiggle to the most obvious location, and personifies that character. And of course, the nickname sticks!

Underrated words, I'm going to go outside the box a bit, and suggest struggling onomatopoeia. Like oomph, groan, snap, and pop! Sometimes they describe so much better how fat a character is getting without description. 

I'm not sure I have a favorite word; there are just way too many good ones. The word "Fat" gets used a lot, and it's so straight forward and to the point when a character hears it, that it's at the top of my list. There's a world of difference to a character that’s in denial between:


"You've put on a little weight." "Honey...don't you think you better slow down with the food?" "Baby, I don't think that fits you too well" "Love, you're getting kind of...well, chubby." and

"Emily, you're fat!"


----------



## Coop (Feb 19, 2009)

Butt, ass, hips, rear, rump, bottom, crack, behind, thighs, legs, etc.


----------



## The Id (Feb 19, 2009)

Vader7476 said:


> How odd. A few days ago I came to the same revelation about Hippo, and included it in the story I'm writing.



That is really weird!



Vader7476 said:


> "You've put on a little weight." "Honey...don't you think you better slow down with the food?" "Baby, I don't think that fits you too well" "Love, you're getting kind of...well, chubby." and
> 
> "Emily, you're fat!"



Agreed. Fat definitely connotes a certain level and size, even though it might seem as though it's straight forward.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Feb 19, 2009)

Coop said:


> Butt, ass, hips, rear, rump, bottom, crack, behind, thighs, legs, etc.



Wow, you and me think alike. I just love those words, but your forgot "pear".


----------



## Brett (Feb 20, 2009)

"Jiggle" is a good one. I like words that have movement to them. Sometimes I even make them up . "Poofed" is one I've used recently (i.e., Fat poofed between the buttons of her overtaxed shirt.) "Oozed" is another.

The bluntness of the word "fat" can certainly be effective, but I also enjoy slightly more esoteric ones like zaftig and Rubenesque.

Brett ("Maverick")


----------



## The Id (Feb 21, 2009)

I like oozed, but I think it's got a very specific use and shouldn't be wantonly thrown about. I'm suddenly reminded of Uncle Ben, "With great power, comes great responsibility..." I guess oozed is like a superpower word!

Poofed...that's interesting. There's something light and airy about it--which is actually kind of funny when you think about how it's being used!

I have yet to use Rubenesque in a story, mainly because I'm not sure if my characters would be worthy!


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't particularly like zaftig and Rubenesque. They're just not words most people use in every day conversation, so they tend to get me thinking about our community, which then takes me out of the story. By themselves they're great words, they just kill my immersion in a story.


----------



## The Id (Feb 22, 2009)

Vader7476 said:


> I don't particularly like zaftig and Rubenesque. They're just not words most people use in every day conversation, so they tend to get me thinking about our community, which then takes me out of the story. By themselves they're great words, they just kill my immersion in a story.



That's really interesting. When I see those words, I think about how wonderful the English language is that we have so many words in it that all give various levels of meaning and connotation. Though we are limited in the fact that we only have one word for love...


----------



## Brett (Feb 22, 2009)

Vader7476 said:


> I don't particularly like zaftig and Rubenesque. They're just not words most people use in every day conversation, so they tend to get me thinking about our community, which then takes me out of the story. By themselves they're great words, they just kill my immersion in a story.



I hear what you're saying, but they have their uses. Obviously "fat" has a bluntness that hits like a hammer, but I think zaftig and Rubenesque are appropriate in stories--especially if someone is skirting the issue and wants to be more tactful.

"Beth, have you noticed Stephanie's getting rather...Rubenesque?" 

Voluptuous is another good one that does the same thing. It's all in how they're used.


----------



## IrishBard (Feb 22, 2009)

I've always liked motion words, like Jiggle, wobble, rock, sway and so on.

I've also liked "Flattering adjectives" like curves, buxom, pearshaped and, at the most extreme, spherical.

Sometimes I like words that emphasis power, especially if they are strong protagonists, linked with nature often, like Thunderous (Thighs) Mountainous (belly/breasts) and so on.


----------



## BSfan (Feb 24, 2009)

Pudgy, chubby, tubby, porky, chunky.

Anything that implies softness and the start of a gain, because to me when a girl first goes from hardbody to fat and flabby, that is when the story is at it's best. So many pyschological issues to be resolved in that one point.

By the way, love the word flabby too.


----------



## The Id (Feb 26, 2009)

IrishBard said:


> I've also liked "Flattering adjectives" like curves, buxom, pearshaped and, at the most extreme, spherical.
> 
> Sometimes I like words that emphasis power, especially if they are strong protagonists, linked with nature often, like Thunderous (Thighs) Mountainous (belly/breasts) and so on.



I agree with all of the flattering ones, though I don't know if I'd personally classify spherical as such. Wobble, by the way, is a great one too! And a very interesting connection with nature!



BSfan said:


> Pudgy, chubby, tubby, porky, chunky.
> 
> Anything that implies softness and the start of a gain, because to me when a girl first goes from hardbody to fat and flabby, that is when the story is at it's best. So many pyschological issues to be resolved in that one point.



Porky...that's one you don't hear often, but I like it! I must agree with you, BSfan. I am most intrigued by everything up to fat. Sure--fat is fun. But somehow there's something magical about the space between thin and fat that I just adore.


----------



## The Id (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully this isn't necroposting in the first degree, but I've suddenly discovered the word *porcine* and I think I'm in love with it.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 11, 2009)

I love wobbled, pressed, spread, huge, pear shaped, ravenous, ripped, popped, tight, and squeezed.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 11, 2009)

Kind of an odd one but I like the Yiddish word 'pulkes' (di polkeh) for thighs. Bulky pulkes really rev my engine.  This word reportedly can be traced back to one of the original tribes of Israel, the Selluleits.


----------



## The Id (Apr 16, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I love wobbled, pressed, spread, huge, pear shaped, ravenous, ripped, popped, tight, and squeezed.



Wobbled and ripped are classics for sure! I usually search for wobbled when I want to find a really killer story. I find a certain caliber of writers use wobble and its derivatives.



Ernest Nagel said:


> Kind of an odd one but I like the Yiddish word 'pulkes' (di polkeh) for thighs. Bulky pulkes really rev my engine.  This word reportedly can be traced back to one of the original tribes of Israel, the Selluleits.



Now that's one I've never heard! Thanks for educating me!


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 16, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I love wobbled, pressed, spread, huge, pear shaped, ravenous, ripped, popped, tight, and squeezed.



All those words is what I love to read, pear shape and ripped especially.


----------



## D square (May 22, 2009)

You make a good point, but if your going to do the subject any justice, we must be more creative. I say this because personally I find word some time lacking the descriptive impact I need to capture the feelings the bountiful beauties engender in me. Of course it never stops me from trying. 

examples: copious, pliable, abundant, and my personal favorite "voluptuous"

What else can be said?:bow:


----------



## steve-aka (May 23, 2009)

I really like the word 'flab' or 'flabby'. I don't know why exactly there's just something hot and kinda kinky about it. 

I also like the word 'pendulous', it too has a provocative sexual connotation I find appealing.

"Her flabby belly hung down like a pendulous testament to the many calories she's consumed over the years to create such a beautiful monument to her gluttony."

I also like the word 'slap', especially when pendulously hanging flab slaps into itself due to a particularly zealous bout of gormandizing.

Yeah, I'm a reprobate. What of it!?!


----------



## The Id (May 29, 2009)

D square said:


> copious, pliable, abundant, and my personal favorite "voluptuous"
> 
> What else can be said?:bow:



Voluptuous is an amazingly sensual word. Pliable...that's one I haven't thought of much!

Now, as for the ability of words to capture things, they are, essentially words and limited by what they are. But I embrace them and try to work with them as best I can. 



steve-aka said:


> I really like the word 'flab' or 'flabby'. I don't know why exactly there's just something hot and kinda kinky about it.
> 
> I also like the word 'pendulous', it too has a provocative sexual connotation I find appealing.
> 
> I also like the word 'slap', especially when pendulously hanging flab slaps into itself due to a particularly zealous bout of gormandizing.



Flabby is such an awesome word. I don't really know if there's anything like it. And pendulous as a word seems to just hang itself. It feels heavy as you read it and say it. It's a wonderful word for describing a nice large belly.

Believe it or not, I like slapping too. Mainly because it usually results in jiggling too.


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 7, 2009)

The Id said:


> Flabby is such an awesome word. I don't really know if there's anything like it.



I'm glad there's another afficionado of the flab.



The Id said:


> And pendulous as a word seems to just hang itself.



Now THAT is just an insanely awesome sentence.



The Id said:


> It feels heavy as you read it and say it. It's a wonderful word for describing a nice large belly.



I quite agree, pendulous stands, or plops, second to none when it comes to belly descriptions.



The Id said:


> Believe it or not, I like slapping too. Mainly because it usually results in jiggling too.



Yes the inevitable jiggling due to pendulously hanging flab slapping into itself is quite exciting!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 17, 2009)

Pliable... oh yes, I love fat that has form yet is pliable.

I guess if I had to pick favorites...

Copious, squish, bulge, jiggle, vast, ravenous, curvaceous, protuberant, bountiful, pudgy, plump, delicious, abundant, packed...


----------



## The Id (Jun 17, 2009)

Protuberant is not one you get every day!


----------

